# 2001 Pathfinder dealer service manual in .pdf



## dgangle (Nov 22, 2009)

pm me if interested in an electronic copy


----------



## dgangle (Nov 22, 2009)

for US$10 Paypal only


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

What a ripoff, search the internet and you can find it for free...hell PM me and I will give you 97 or an 01 FSM for free. Forums are here to share information, not to try and charge people for it.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

They are available free from Nissan

Here


----------



## dgangle (Nov 22, 2009)

Your link is for worthless owner's manuals, not factory service manuals. I am offerign the same manuals used at the dealership by Nissan service technicians. 

I ain't trying to make money. I paid WAY more than a measly $10 which is more for the hassle of sending. 

I'll tell you what, don't buy it from me...I do not give a flying fu#k. Download it for free. I would too if it were available. Where were all these generous offers when I was asking?


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

© 2004 NISSAN NORTH AMERICA, INC. 
All rights reserved. No part of this Service Manual may be reproduced or stored in a retrieval system, or transmitted in any 
form, or by any means, electronic, mechanical, photo-copying, recording or otherwise, without the prior written permission 
of Nissan North America, Inc., Gardena, California.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't get all testy because you didn't search well enough. A simple google search made me find nissanhelp.com, you can download a couple sections of the manual per day, eventually getting you the entire manual. I know Nissan has the copyright on it, but this is a popular Nissan forum that is openly distributing it for free.


----------



## dgangle (Nov 22, 2009)

Did search and did ask. The downloads you mention but do not link are a PITA, takes forever and is limited by how many files one can access. 

The file I have is 53MB, 3013 pages in 21 sections. Same exact one a tech uses in a dealership to do every major to minor service. 

Again, don't buy it if you are too cheap or self-righteous. That's OK, we can still be friends.


----------



## dgangle (Nov 22, 2009)

buy it on ebay 2001 nissan pathfinder manual items - Get great deals on eBay Motors, Everything Else items on eBay.com!


----------



## WaarrEagle (Nov 5, 2005)

My family owns several Nissans, so I bought a 1 day subscription to Nissan's online database at Nissan Publications . It is only $20 and then I proceeded to download the entire manual for all my Nissan/Infiniti cars. Not sure if its completely legal, but its better than paying some shady e-bay seller.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Nissan Service Manuals


----------



## rlarviso (Mar 25, 2011)

*nissan service manuals*

thx jdgrotte


----------



## gbcb724 (Apr 8, 2015)

Do you stillhave this manual for sale? I recently purchased a 2001 pathfinder for my son and would like to have this on hand.


----------



## dgangle (Nov 22, 2009)

pm me = send me a private message


----------

